# Nvidia gtx 560-non ti reviewed



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

Check it out guys:

Review- *tomshardware*


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

Power consumption isn't in check. Otherwise it performs exactly similar to HD 6870.

Here is another one: AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560: The Top To Bottom Factory Overclock


----------



## Joker (May 18, 2011)

where is the hd 5770 killer? most popular dx11 card in steam stats.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

5770 killer is already out in the form of gtx 550-ti but its price is higher and not justified. 550-ti performs better than 5770 but is higher priced and consumes more power. We can live with the power but prices need to be revised a bit more.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2011)

here I got some more 

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 SC Video Card Review - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 SC Video Card Introduction - Legit Reviews

ASUS GeForce GTX 560 TOP Direct Cu II 1 GB Review - Page 1/31 | techPowerUp

MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozer II review
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II 1GB

Palit NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Graphics Card Review - Introduction

Gigabyte GTX 560 OC Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## Cilus (May 18, 2011)

Again, nVidia is failed to surprise us with its new launch. As Joker said, it is just a HD 6870 in terms of performance. Now you can get a HD 6870 is Sub $200 price after a mail in rebate and that poses a serious threat to 560 non Ti. Only the factory oced models delivers more punch but they are dangerously close to price of GTX 560 TI or HD 6950 1 GB. Also some of the overclocked version like Zotac one consumes more power than GTX 560 Ti models which is not at all good,
For couple of years now nVidia is catching up with their new midrange products, not releasing anything to surprise us whereas AMD with all its new release surprising us and suppressing their old cards as well as their competitors in the same price range.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

560 non-ti's have some interesting info. Firstly there are no reference boards and all cards are non-reference because nvidia did not make any reference design card. 

So expect all 560's to be factory overclocked even by a little margin, lets say the core clocks start from 850mhz instead of 810 and goes all the way to 950 mhz in some top oc models.

At these clocks, 6870 is beaten in all benchmarks and 560 even catches up with reference 560-ti and 6950 performance. Now these cards can be overclocked like hell owing to their non-reference design and custom heat sinks. Tomshardware overclocked the asus card upto 1000mhz and it beats comprehensively the 6950 and 560-ti(msi twin frozr II).

So overall its a wonderful card and if indian pricing stays good in the range of 11k, then it will sell like hot cakes. Nvidia indeed has done a very good job and its a worthy successor to the mighty gtx 460 which was the king in its timeline. Amd barts finally has some serious competition and the pricing war will begin again which is good for us.

Here's a small quote : (Thanks to *TOPGEAR* for all the reviews )



> *In terms of performance, we saw the MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II easily beat the Radeon 6870 in just about every facet. Perhaps more significant is the fact that it's only 6% behind the GTX 560 Ti on average, but costs almost 20% less. That is an outstanding value, as Nvidia is now providing what may be a better graphics card for the mid-range market and gamers on a more modest budget. The $200 market is the sweet spot for manufacturers, and the GTX 560 now owns it.
> 
> 
> This MSI Frozr II card is only $10 more than Nvidia's reference MSRP, but you get a whole lot of bang for your buck. The cooler is thin and sleek, providing some good temperatures. The Military Class II components are a big improvement over the reference card, and the overvoltage capability is enticing to overclocking enthusiasts. So then, are there any downsides here? Just a couple. The power connectors are end-mounted rather than side-mounted, which could potentially pose space issues for people who have a smaller case setup and little space behind the hard drive cage. And the dual fans are a bit on the noisy side with a whiny pitch when running at higher RPMs.
> ...


----------



## Cilus (May 18, 2011)

^^ Agreed. Now right pricing can put GTX 560 Non Ti to a very good position. Lets see at what price point its gonna launch in Indian Market.

Some GTX 560 Price list from Newegg

MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 (810 MHz, 1620, 4000MHz) @ $198 (not Factory Oced)

GIGABYTE GV-N56GOC-1GI (830 MHz, 1660 MHz, 4008 MHz) @ $197

AsuS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 (850 MHz, 1700 MHz, 4200 MHz) @ $195 (great pricing with superb cooler)

Palit NE5X5600HD02F (810 MHz, 1620 MHz, 4008 Mhz) $199

ZOTAC ZT-50701-10M (820 MHz, 1640 MHz, 4008 MHz) @ $198

ASUS ENGTX560 DCII TOP (925 MHz, 1850 MHz, 4200 MHz) $220 (Some serious overclocking)

MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC (870 MHz, 1740 MHz, 4080 MHz)  $217


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 18, 2011)

real comparison will be 6870 oc vs 560 oc. anyone?

if we consider anandtech review and taxing games like Crysis, Battlefield BC2, Metro, Stalker COP, CIV5 the ASUS TOP clocked at 950 and 925mhz is little ahead(accept civ5 where diff is more) of stock 6870. 
so oc 6870 needs to be added to provide clear pic.



vickybat said:


> 5770 killer is already out in the form of gtx 550-ti but its price is higher and not justified. 550-ti performs better than 5770 but is higher priced and consumes more power. We can live with the power but prices need to be revised a bit more.



and 6790 and GTX460 768MB is 550 killer at same price.

another MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II 560 
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozr II OC 1 GB Review - Page 1/31 | techPowerUp


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

^^The msi twin frozr II version is ahead in most of the benchmarks (msi has done a wonderful job) from the guru3d and pureoverclock review i had read. Currently going through your link. Thanks for that buddy .

The thing is these cards are touching 1000mhz easily and giving stock 560-ti and stock 6950 tremendous competition. From the all the reviews i had read , all had extremely positive conclusions.

I think we have a winner here.

P.S- Are you going to opt for the non-ti model if its priced right, lets say around 11k? What do you think about indian prices at launch?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

Architecture wise the 560 uses the same core as the 560 Ti so i expect that the reference board is actually the same as the Ti variant,because other than Core count and clocks there is virtually no difference between Ti and non Ti model.

In case of the GTX 580 and 570 the PCB layout was the same and so was HSF,but two VRAM chips were removed and power phases were reduced.

the 465 shared the exact design of the 470.the first set of some companies even contained equal ram chips.in later batches the 2 chips were removed.


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2011)

^^ Everybody knew this already mate. A single sm(streaming multiprocessor) has been disabled in non-ti version. Don't you think core count and clocks are significant differences? What more differences do you want?

They are second gen fermi chips. You expect the architecture to remain same.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 18, 2011)

batman all cards dont touch 1000. the tpu one reached 945. also at 1000 power consumption will be too much.
and i didnt see those nvidia biased games.
moreover in guru3d review its ahead by 1 fps in crysis, equal in metro, in Battlefield BC2 6870 is ahead by 2. so if 6870 is also oced it will inch past easily.



vickybat said:


> P.S- Are you going to opt for the non-ti model if its priced right, lets say around 11k? What do you think about indian prices at launch?



if around 11k it will be surely recommended over 6870. but if 12k i will prefer 6870. 

but i wont go for these. 560ti FTW at 13.5k!



Extreme Gamer said:


> Architecture wise the 560 uses the same core as the 560 Ti so i expect that the reference board is actually the same as the Ti variant,because *other than Core count and cloc*ks there is virtually no difference between Ti and non Ti model.
> 
> In case of the GTX 580 and 570 the PCB layout was the same and so was HSF,but two VRAM chips were removed and power phases were reduced.
> 
> the 465 shared the exact design of the 470.the first set of some companies even contained equal ram chips.in later batches the 2 chips were removed.



and these are the things that make difference


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

thats not what i meant.

I was referring to earlier posts about it not having its own reference board design.


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2011)

MSI GeForce GTX 560 Twin Frozer II

OCed : Core Clock: 1005MHz Memory Clock: 5000MHz

CoDMW2 :

( 2560 * 1600 ) : 81
( 1920 * 1200 ) : 133

BFBC2 :

( 2560 * 1600 ) : 31
( 1920 * 1200 ) : 51


MSI Radeon 6870 HAWK

Oced : Core Clock: 1044MHz  Memory Clock: 4800MHz

CoDMW2 :

( 2560 * 1600 ) : 97
( 1920 * 1200 ) : 129

BFBC2 :

( 2560 * 1600 ) : 35
( 1920 * 1200 ) : 53

HD6870 has a clear lead in higher resolutions but looking at the performance of and price of GTX 560 I think HD6870's price will be reduced more and make it a sweet deal for us.


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

^^ Yeah but these cards are meant to game at fullhd resolutions only. So that is what is to be considered. But they also give playable framerates at 2560x1600 in most games if not newer titles.

So if we consider the guru3d review of msi 6870 hawk and msi gtx 560 twin frozr II ( *Hawk is expensive and in the league of 560-ti as far as pricing is concerned*) @ fullhd , you get the following results :



*GPU*
|
*Msi 6870 hawk*
*Title*
 | 
*Fps*
*Codmw2*
 | 122 
*Farcry2*
 | 69
*anno1404*
| 66
*Crysis warhead (2xaa)*
 | 46
*Metro2033*
 |23
*Dirt 2*
|70
*BFBC2*
 |48


*GPU*
|
*Msi Gtx 560 TF II*
*Title*
 | 
*Fps*
*Codmw2*
 | 115
*Farcry2*
 |79
*anno1404*
| 64
*Crysis warhead (2xaa)*
 | 45
*Metro2033*
 |22
*Dirt 2*
|66
*BFBC2*
|44
Now we see that the hawk leads the tfII Iin all benches except farcry2. But the lead is negligible and just a single fps more in shader heavy games like crysis and metro even with aa on. Considering that the 6870 is a hawk version and should be pricier, a similar msi gtx 560 hawk version will bridge the gap and maybe surpass 6870 but marginally. That being said , lets compare the *Palit gtx 560 sonic* with 6870 hawx.




*GPU*
|
*Palit gtx 560 sonic*
*Title*
 | 
*Fps*
*Codmw2*
 | 119
*Farcry2*
 |80
*anno1404*
| 66
*Crysis warhead (2xaa)*
 | 46
*Metro2033 *
|22
*Dirt 2*
|67
*BFBC2*
|45
You see right now its neck and neck with 6870 hawk and even beats it in crysis albeit by just 1fps and that is negligible. I expect gtx 560 hawk to perform slightly better than this.

Now if we check some newer titles :



*Gpu*
 | 
*6870*
 | 
*Gtx 560*
*crysis 2 *
 |57|63
*Dragon age II*
|29| 33
*Bulletstorm*
 |61 |55
*Now check out the excellent sli scaling of Gtx 560* - *www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-560-sli-review/1

The scaling is brilliant and almost 2x in all titles and no driver issue in any games.* Besides the new 275.20 automatically downloads aa and sli profiles of any new title and adds them in the background silently.* This really is a wonderful feature and finally a card thats worthy recommending for a multigpu setup. Expect all geforce 5 series cards to scale brilliantly with this new driver launch i.e 275.20. This is actually one of the cheapest sli setup worthy of its performance. *The only drawback is the powerconsumption* which is around 308w for the gpu's itself. So a 700+w powersupply is a must have. The seasonic 750w and corsair tx and hx 750 will do the job easily and that too with all highend components.

Finally 6870 has some serious competition and its no longer the top dog in the entry to midrange segment. If nvidia manages to get the indian pricing right, then expect these to just fly of shelves.


----------



## Cilus (May 19, 2011)

Actually nVidia has done some serious work in their recent drivers. Initially AMD cards were offering better performance when AA is on. But now GTX 560 actually closing the gap and in fact sometimes provide performance with AA on the par with 560 Ti version which was using the older driver.

Now pricing is the fact which is going to be the deciding factor among HD 6870 and GTX 560 because the performance difference between them is actually very marginal. 11k seems to be a sweet spot for slightly overclocked GTX 560 as only base model HD 6870s are available on that price.

So expecting some serious price drop in AMD line ups.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 19, 2011)

we dont need hawk 6870. sapphire 6870 at 12k can also be oced. so gtx560 needs to be around 11k to make a worthy buy.

@batman
from where did you got those dragon age II etc fps? please mention here.

and batman in crysis both sonic and 6870 hawk are equal at 46.

now if we compare multi gpu performance from guru3d -

Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 CrossfireX review
GeForce GTX 560 SLI tested

and the geforce is using latest drivers whereas 6870 cfx old 10.10 -



Game|6870 cfx 
*stock*
|560 sli
* sonic at 900mhz*
|6850 stock
Battlefield Bad Company 2|89|80|75
Crysis WARHEAD|79|75|68
Metro2033|44|39|40
and 6870 consumes less power too. so if multi gpu setup 6870 leads and will further lead with new drivers and oc.

and in both tests cpu used and ram etc is same.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2011)

gtx 560 consumes too much of power at load especially when overclocked.

*media.bestofmicro.com/,M-5-292397-3.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 19, 2011)

^thats something of concern considering 6870 provides same single card performance as 560 mid oc.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2011)

GTX 560 consumes more power than HD6870 without any doubt but power consumption of a HD6870 can't be only 83W under load !! - It has 2x power connectors for heaven's sake !

That's why I trust guru3d's power consumption more and here what we got :

MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  ~ 173 Watts ( 880/4200 )
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : ~ 162 Watts ( 870/4080 )
MSI HD6870 HAWK : ~ 134W ( 930/4200 )

Now Temps :

MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  55
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 69
MSI HD6870 HAWK : 62

*DX11 *Titles Benchmark at *1920*1200* :

*Metro 2033 : *
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  25
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 22
MSI HD6870 HAWK : 23

*DiRT 2 :*
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  71
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 66
MSI HD6870 HAWK : 70

*BFBC2 :*
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  51
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 44
MSI HD6870 HAWK : 48

*3DMark 11 :*
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  4594
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 4138
MSI HD6870 HAWK : 4564

Now in BFBC2 when *Oced* at 1920*1200 :

MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II :  55 ( 974/4800 )
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 51 ( 1005/5000 )
MSI HD6870 HAWK : 53 ( 1044/4800 )

newegg pricing :

MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II : $255 ( ( $235 after mail-in rebate )
MSI GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : $217
MSI HD6870 HAWK : $220 ( $200 after mail-in rebate )

Now assuming all the GTX 560 / 560 Ti and HD6870 can be oced to the same level of the cards mentioned in example and here's the lowest price of those gpus :

GTX 560 : $194.99
GTX 560 Ti : $249.99 ( if you consider mail in rebate then look at GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr )
HD6870 : $188.99 ( with mail in rebate it's $168.99 )

So a gtx 560 costs $194.99, a GTX 560 Ti $235* and HD6870 only $168.99* !!!

So what's your pick - mine is HD6870


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @batman
> from where did you got those dragon age II etc fps? please mention here.



Sure buddy. Check *HERE*. I picked crysis 2 from tomshardware review.

*@ topgear*

If 560 is priced right i.e around 11-12k mark, then it will be my pick over the 6870. Power consumption of the msi and asus cards are nowhere alarming and are just relatively higher. Besides its unfair to compare a 6870 hawk with 560 TF II. I reckon msi 560 hawk will be the true match of 6870 hawk.

You can compare 6870 hawk with asus gtx 560 direct -cu II top. They are evenly matched. The msi gtx 560 tf II gives similar performance with lets say the sapphire 6870. Since both gpu's are giving similar performance, in the end its upto the respective fanboys to decide which card to buy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

TP nice analysis. 
my choice same as yours.


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Sure buddy. Check *HERE*. I picked crysis 2 from tomshardware review.
> 
> *@ topgear*
> 
> ...



Buddy, why you are asking to version to version death match isntead of price point? Topgear compared two products which are on the same league in terms of price. The Direct CU top model is far costlier than the HD 6870 Hawk


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Sure buddy. Check *HERE*. I picked crysis 2 from tomshardware review.
> 
> *@ topgear*
> 
> ...



I've compared HD6870 HAWK and GTX 560 Twin Frozr II as the price diff is only $3 - so for the time being HD6870 has more advantage than a GTX 560 Twin Frozr II.

Now ASUS ENGTX560 DCII TOP will outperform a HD6870 HAWk though not by a huge margin for sure but GTX 560 DC2 TOP is more costly and if you consider the OC level of GTX 560 DC2 TOP and HD6870 HAWK :

GTX 560 DC2 TOP ( 975/4400 ) - what will be BFBC2 FPS ?
GTX 560 Twin Frozr II : 51 ( 1005/5000 )
HD6870 HAWK : 53 ( 1044/4800 )

So HD6870 HAWK gives more performance when OCed with low power consumption.

If we consider the mail in rebate and power consumption  then HD6870 HAWK is the best deal compared to both GTX 560 TF II and DC2 TOP/Normal.

GTX 560 TF II is $217, Asus GTX 560 DC II costs $ 199 and the TOP model you're talking about is $219 and HD6870 HAWK $200. - so which one makes the best deal ?

I'm not a fanboy - I've made the comparison to show which card offers more bang for buck


----------

